
Google’s billion dollar acquisition of Waze faces FTC antitrust probe - rubikscube
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/06/22/googles-acquisition-of-waze-faces-antitrust-probe-from-ftc/
======
contingencies
Err, so I couldn't find a readable and authoritive description but apparently
these Waze guys seem have two services:

(1) Aggregation and geocoding of traffic metrics

(2) Aggregation and geocoding of pump price metrics

While this data is already available in some parts of the world (largely from
traffic sensors deployed by governments for road network monitoring, which are
extremely widely deployed internationally!), live geocoded datasets outside of
these areas (typically city centers) are not really out there yet. To get
there, sourcing additional data from individuals is a logical step... if you
can rely on the sources.

IMHO the biggest issue with this whole area is that it is linked to the notion
of driving culture which is in my worldview essentially past its apex and on
the way out. I mean, I could see Tesla buying something similar to back
electric vehicle networks, but not Google. With so many cities already covered
by existing and reliable, government-issued, road sensor based live datasets,
I am a little puzzled as to why anyone would care about this area.

Congrats to the newly wealthy as a result of this deal though; please consider
contributing to more forward looking, socially engaged projects in future!

